# Illustrator für 199€



## mirscho (6. September 2002)

So da mir scheinbar niemand auf meinen Thread ( s.u. ) antworten will mal hier ein kein frage thread.

Adobe Illustrator gibts seit einiger Zeit fuer 199 Euros.

Inclusive ist die neuste Version 10.0 und das Buch Classroom in A Book fuer Illustrator 10.0.

guckt mal hier:

http://www.adobe.de/products/illustrator/main.html


cu


----------



## Wolfsbein (8. September 2002)

Ich habe schon daran gedacht mir den Illu zu kaufen. Was kostet der den normalerweise?


----------



## mirscho (8. September 2002)

sonst kostet es rund 500€...jo also net grad billig...

bis denn...


----------



## freekazoid (8. September 2002)

den gibts doch, soweit ich weiss, nur bis am 31.10.2002 für 199€. oder?


----------



## mirscho (9. September 2002)

ja genau, deshalb habs ich auch jetzt gepostet und den link zu adobe ( s.o. ) gemacht...


----------



## Mythos007 (9. September 2002)

sehr interssant - ich glaube ich kaufe die Version
und nach dem 31.10.02 verticke ich sie bei ebay 

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Nee - ist wirklich interessant, da ich mir
den Illu sowiso zulegen wollte - Vielen Dank!


----------



## mirscho (9. September 2002)

@ Mythos

KAPITALIST!!!!


----------



## Wolfsbein (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *sehr interssant - ich glaube ich kaufe die Version
> und nach dem 31.10.02 verticke ich sie bei ebay ... *


Man müsste gleich zehn oder 20 kaufen. Dann rentiert es sich .


----------

